# NEED A BANANA TANK FOR MY 1936 26" Shelby Eagle



## oldfart36 (Feb 4, 2014)

1936 26" Shelby Eagle

Hey guys, looking for a nice banana tank for my 1936 26" Shelby Eagle. Also looking for the correct front fender headlight.

Chris 620-820-9339


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bump. Have some nice stuff to trade as well.


----------



## zephyrblau (Feb 7, 2014)

there's this one... battery holder has some crunchy spots, but will work. tank is solid & shows well assembled.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hoping for one in better shape. How much? and where?

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## zephyrblau (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm in it $300. Northern California


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 26, 2014)

Still looking!


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 21, 2014)

Still looking!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 4, 2014)

Still looking!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 14, 2014)

Still on the hunt.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 30, 2014)

Still on the hunt.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 16, 2014)

Still on the hunt.


----------



## cyclebuster (Sep 26, 2015)

I have this bike, everyone here and every place else told me that sprocket was incorrect for a Shelby.


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 27, 2015)

cyclebuster said:


> I have this bike, everyone here and every place else told me that sprocket was incorrect for a Shelby.




Same as the sprocket on my 100% original 36 flying cloud...take what the experts here say with a grain of salt and do your own research...


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 27, 2015)

*Shelby sprocket*

Here's a another example of a 36. Same sprocket as Chris and Dave's bike. Chris I really hope you find a tank. I'll keep my eye out for ya.


----------

